# ShirtMagic anybody heard of them? Any good?



## Elvandare (Apr 23, 2008)

Just wondering since I've seen nothing talking about them on these forums and I discovered their site on google. 

They seem to have a professional appearance but I'm sure they're fairly new, kind of like PrintFection. The main thing I like about them is they let you print almost on the entire front and back of the shirt with DTG, but I'm not sure of the quality.

At any rate, I'm getting ready to order some shirts from them, but was wondering if anyone has any experience dealing with them etc.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

I was on there a few months ago, it is one of those websites where you can have a store on their site and they keep all the stock in house etc. and you just add your design and whatever mark up you want after they get paid for the shirt. I noticed some spelling mistakes and some slight Chinglish which lead me to believe that they may in China and fronting American. ( I am in China now and see a lot of Chinglish everyday so maybe I am biased ) It is not immediately obvious but this is from their site
*What our the sizings for toddlers and infant shirts? 
*

Samll is 2T. With have added 10 times as many new features for ease of use and order faciliation
 



Anyways I tried to set up some shirts and it seemed easy enough but when I looked back at the images on the shirts they were blank, maybe I was doing something wrong but after a few attempts I soon gave it up. I was at first interested in this idea of these online stores where they supply stock and storage etc. but am yet to be convinced. I didn`t order any shirts from this company so I can`t speak of the quality or service and they seem to have updated some features. I did try Custom Ink about 3 years ago and they were great. DUST


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

I looked at them and had the same problem with the blank t-shirts after I have uploaded designs. I too finally gave up. I moved on to shirtcity.com and had better luck although the delivery time seemed long.


----------

